# Koi hat verdickten Bauch und After geschwollen - was kann das sein ?



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Okt. 2021)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Schaut euch mal bitte die Fotos an, mich wundert die Verdickung und der angeschwollene After und das macht mir Sorgen. Der Bauch ist sehr hart, der Fisch hängt viel mit seinem Hinterteil über dem Luftausströmer. Er schwimmt normal und frisst auch gut, sondert sich auch nicht von der Gruppe ab. Die Augen würde ich sagen gehen nicht in Richtung Glotzaugen, also Bauchwassersucht. Ich vermute entweder einen Tumor oder vielleicht eine Darmentzündung aber dafür bin ich zu wenig bewandert und deswegen brauch ich bitte mal eure Hilfe.

Danke, LG Ralf


----------



## Knipser (1. Okt. 2021)

69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Lieben,
> 
> ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Schaut euch mal bitte die Fotos an, mich wundert die Verdickung und der angeschwollene After und das macht mir Sorgen. Der Bauch ist sehr hart, der Fisch hängt viel mit seinem Hinterteil über dem Luftausströmer. Er schwimmt normal und frisst auch gut, sondert sich auch nicht von der Gruppe ab. Die Augen würde ich sagen gehen nicht in Richtung Glotzaugen, also Bauchwassersucht. Ich vermute entweder einen Tumor oder vielleicht eine Darmentzündung aber dafür bin ich zu wenig bewandert und deswegen brauch ich bitte mal eure Hilfe.
> 
> Danke, LG Ralf


Ralf, das könnte Bauchwassersucht sein - der muss sofort in karantäne, ein Fall für den Tierarzt. Gruß, Willi


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Okt. 2021)

Danke werde ihn isolieren.
Ist das eurer Meinung nach schon das unheilbare Endstadium so das ich ihn lieber erlösen sollte ?
Den anderen Fischen gehts gut, nix erkennbar. Der Koi ist schon locker 12 Jahre alt. PS: einen für Koi versierten TA gibt es hier leider nicht


----------



## Knipser (1. Okt. 2021)

Ralf, da ich so etwas noch nie hatte, kenne ich mich da nicht aus. Hier gibt es bestimmt Leute die sich damit gut auskennen - habe mal was von Solebädern gehört aber genaues weiß ich auch nicht. Bin zwar schon 12 Jahre Koi-Teichler aber in Punkt Krankheiten fehlt mir die Erfahrung. Gruß,  Willi


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Okt. 2021)

hab hier noch was interessantes gelesen: https://www.konishi-koi.com/news/blog-fischcare-17.html

ich warte mal noch auf andere Meinungen


----------



## Knipser (1. Okt. 2021)

69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> hab hier noch was interessantes gelesen: https://www.konishi-koi.com/news/blog-fischcare-17.html
> 
> ich warte mal noch auf andere Meinungen


Genau richtig. Willi


----------



## samorai (1. Okt. 2021)

Hallo Ralph! 
Nach meinem Wissens Stand gibt es eine falsche und eine richtige Brauchwasser Sucht. 
Aber das zu beurteilen kann nur der TA. 

Ich habe schon mal eine falsche Aussage bei @PeBo gemacht, daher halte ich mich stark zurück, also keine Aussagen. 

Generell ist die Aussage von Fr Dr Lechleitner zu akzeptieren. 

Das sind natürlich einige Strapazen, die da auf einem zukommen. 

Mal noch zwei Fragen :
Welches Futter wird verwendet? 

Und wie benehmen sich die anderen Fische nach der Fütterung? 
Drehen die sich oder schubbern sich gar? 

Als Prophylaxe kann man immer den Teich vor dem Winter und nach dem Winter Aufsalzen. 
Das vermindert den osmatischen Druck auf Fisch und Kiemen. 

Wünsche dir auf jeden Fall Glück bei der Behandlung.


----------



## PeBo (1. Okt. 2021)

samorai schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal eine falsche Aussage bei @PeBo gemacht, daher halte ich mich stark zurück, also keine Aussagen.


@samorai Das war aber trotzdem kein Problem, du wolltest ja auch nur helfen.

@69pflanzenfreund69 Mal zu meinem Koi mit einem ähnlichen Krankheitsbild jedesmal im Herbst.
Es ist ein 14 Jahre alter Koi mit ca. 80cm. Er bekommt seit 2 Jahren über den Sommer auf den Herbst zu einen recht dicken Bauch, frisst ganz normal und sondert sich auch nicht ab. Keine Glotzaugen und auch keine abstehenden Schuppen, also alles ähnlich wie bei dir. 
Bei mir hat es anscheinend mit der Sicherheitsstufe im Teichprofil an der Terrassenseite zu tun. Da legt der Koi sich immer wieder ab, und schaut dann aber oben ca. 5cm aus dem Wasser. Ich habe den starken Verdacht, dass sich dadurch zu viel Luft im Koi ansammelt und dadurch der Bauch anschwillt. 
Im letzten Jahr war es sehr extrem und ich befürchtete, dass der Koi im Winter nicht abtauchen und überwintern konnte. Aber das war alles kein Problem, er freut sich immer noch am Leben. 
Ob das aber bei deinem Koi das gleiche ist, kann ich natürlich nicht sagen.

Hier nochmals zum nachlesen:
Schwimmblase defekt?

Gruß Peter


----------



## samorai (1. Okt. 2021)

PeBo schrieb:


> Ich habe den starken Verdacht, dass sich dadurch zu viel Luft im Koi ansammelt und dadurch der Bauch anschwillt.



Das glaube ich nicht.
"Wenn es dir irgenwo zu viel stinkt oder der Sauerstoff Wert nicht optimal ist " nimmt man in der Regel  "reiss aus", damit möchte ich sagen, dass die Koi eine gute Sensorik haben und selbst wissen wo sie hin schwimmen.

Meine Vermutung ist Futter gebunden, zu viel Eiweiß was im Sommer noch gut war aber jetzt, da die Temperaturen im Teich wieder runter gehen, eventuell viel zu schwer für die Verdauung ist.

Ich habe "Das Koi Futter" blau gefüttert und bin umgestiegen auf Konishi Nr 3.
Merkmale wie schubbern nach der Fütterung oder gar richtiges drehen sind seit dem Geschichte.

Mit 100% tiger Sicherheit kann man so etwas nie behaupten aber die Koi haben das Verhalten abgelegt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (1. Okt. 2021)

Hi, also ich fütter das rote Koi Futter von Hornbach und bin seit den letzten 12 Jahren sehr gut damit klar gekommen, also die Koi. Ich hab eine sehr gute Filterung mit Spaltsieb passender Uvc, Hel X usw. gebaut und hatte noch iernirgendwelche Krankheiten im Teich. Wasserwerte immer Top.

 Ich hab heute mal den Teich, der nur noch zu 80% voll war, mit Frischwasser aufgefüllt. Alle Fische sind happy und der weiße ebenfalls, schwamm gut in der Gruppe und fraß auch gut. Keinerlei Anzeichen von Absonderung und auch verharrt er nicht in irgendeiner Ecke allein. Nur eben komisch, dass er, bzw sie so gern den Po im Luftsprudler hängt. Alle Schwimmbewegungen gleichmäßig, Nachwurchs gabs im Frühjahr, eine Kreuzung aus Spiegelkarpfen und Koi, ich hab anscheinend nur Koi Mädels drin. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl, dass der Karpfen immer mal wieder am Koibauch reibt, also leichtes jagen. Aber ein Ablaichen jetzt im Herbst kann doch wohl nicht mehr sein bei der Wassertemperatur unter 20C ?

Mein Teich ist eher ein Naturteich mit viel natürlichem Substrat und vielen Planzen. Kein Fisch schrubbt sich am Substrat, keinerlei Flossenfäule oder __ Parasiten auf den Fischen erkennbar.

ich denke, ich beobachte mal weiter, Wasserwerte stimmen und ich  denke isolieren werd ich erstmal nicht.


----------



## samorai (3. Okt. 2021)

Wenn nichts auffälliges  an deinem Teich Management ist. 
Dann gebe mal Spuren Elemente wie Calcium oder Magnesium dazu. 
Das gibt es als Futter Aufbereiter oder auch von Soell als Teich fit.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (3. Okt. 2021)

Aha, Danke


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (28. Okt. 2021)

So kurzes Updatet, der Koi hat sich nicht verändert, der Bauch ist nicht dicker geworden und er hat auch keine Glotzaugen bekommen und ist sher mobil. Hält sich ebenfalls gerne im Schwarm auf. Auch den anderen Fischen gehts gut. Warum er so ein dickes Hinterteil hat, könnte ich mir nur damit erklären das sich darin noch Laich befindet welches er wohl über den Winter in irgend einer Form abbauen wird.


----------

